# Outlook 2007 client to Gmail thru Fortinet 60



## radum (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi People

We have a Fortinet 60 FW in our domain

When I want to enable users to connnect their Outlook 2007 client to Gmail Pop (pop gmail ssl port 995,smtp gmail ssl 465 ports,etc.), the Fortinet dosent 'allow" this.

Regulary,every user can connect by Smtp to our internal Exchange 2003 server.

I did not find the right method,or the right Fortinet rules configuration,to allow domin users,'behind' the Firewall,to connect thru that firewall by Pop3 to the Gmail mailboxes in the Internet.

Thanks in advance for help


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Those are correct Gmail Port Nos. Have you visited the Fortinet's support site?

or...if you wish to try a 3rd party Exchange Connector Tool, here's the link, it's free. If you're using SBS 2003, Exchange Server already comes with a POP3 Connector Tool.

Hope this helps.


----------

